# Brian Glynn of cigarobsession



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anybody take this guy seriously? I've noticed that it seems he makes a point of giving cigars from General Cigar Co really bad reviews yet he puts up "thank you" videos to Gurkha about all the gifts they send him and on and on.

My whole take on it is this; sure alot of the cigars from General Cigar Co have a narrow flavor profile and somewhat one-dimensional that caters to the older style smokers, especially with the cuban sister labels, but I'm sorry Mr. Glynn, General Cigar does not need your reviews to ensure good sales from all the newbie smokers like the "boutique" companies do. I just find his reviews to be highly biased and lets face it, none of us are going to give a bad review to a cigar from a company that sent us two boxes, a cutter, some t-shirts, and a hat a bad review! Sure there might be some "constructive criticism" at worst but he just gives ALL General Cigar Co cigars BAD reviews saying things like "I want my money back" to that effect. 

I don't know it just bothers me the way he so smugly reviews cigars the way he does. Does anybody else feel his reviews are highly biased and extremely inaccurate? ??


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I take just about everything on the 'net with a grain of salt, but actually enjoy his reviews. I can't say I've seen bias, but have only watched maybe a dozen or so. 

As was mentioned in another thread, some of his humidor advice is suspect.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

TonyAccardo said:


> I don't know it just bothers me the way he so smugly reviews cigars the way he does. Does anybody else feel his reviews are highly biased and extremely inaccurate? ??


I think that's kind of how reviewing works, since each person's tastes are different. The key is to find a reviewer that seems to be in-line with your own tastes and flavor profiles, so that hopefully they can give you a better idea than most what *you* should expect out of a cigar.

Of course yeah, there's always the "do these free cigars influence the reviewer" question, but if you believe someone can't be honest after receiving some cigars and swag, I think you already answered that question for yourself:wink:

I don't know. If cigar companies sent me smokes to try, I don't think I'd outright lie for them or anything, but yeah, I might be a bit more padded than saying that it's trash and tastes like dogish on my mouth with alingering taste reminiscent of post-vomit mouth. I might say it's a cigar I wouldn't buy again, or that it wasn't my wheelhouse... and if it just fell apart or something shoddy, well, you'd see it in the video review, right?


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I like watching his reviews and agree with many of the flavor profiles he describes. Yeah, he can be smug.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I will give him credit. He has a nice format and generally his reviews are good. 

I however think he is a little long winded and I just don't have time for that anymore.and then some of his opinions are just a little out there and tend to come off a little bitchy. Bit he does put out solid info in a generally appealing format.

I have taken to prefer "should you smoke this?" He gets most the info out in 60 seconds and is usually good for a chuckle or two.

****edit****

I will say I havstopped watching him lately because he really hasn't been reviewing anything that I would care to smoke.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> I have taken to prefer "should you smoke this?" He gets most the info out in 60 seconds...


This guy (insomniac) cracks me up. I sat at my laptop one morning and watched about 50 of his reviews. I liked them but I don't get the same flavors he does. Worth checking out though.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

The more I learn about cigars, the less I watch his videos. 

I think that in the beginning, he was fairly impartial in his reviews and they were okay, but as you move into his newer videos... I detect what I feel is definite bias. I haven't seen his videos in a few months, but when I last left off, it felt like he was using half of his video time to complain about one thing or another. Lastly, I feel that he lacks consistency which is a big no no for reviewers. One negative for one brand of cigar is suddenly a positive for another brand.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

His reviews are useless and he has no palate. Newbie stuff, and you are much better off getting reviews from guys here that have good taste.
Halfwheel, CA, and Stogie Guys do a pretty good job giving objective, qualified opinions.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoy watching his reviews although I can't afford many of the cigars he reviews.


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

He introduced me to new smokes in the beginning. I will watch his reviews while I am smoking something new to see if I taste the same things. Overall I do like his reviews and insight. You just have to take every review with a grain of salt and come up with your own opinion.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

After the whole "Fundraiser" to buy a new motorcycle crap he pulled. I lost all respect for him.


----------



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

Sometimes I enjoy his cigarobsession live, where it's like 2 hours of him just sitting smoking and communicating to other viewers. Its like having InstaCigar Buddy.

On the other hand, there are other times where I just can hardly stand him and that smug, uptight attitude of his.

I like Dr. Joe the best outta all the reviewers on the net but wish he'd do more reviews. I think he burnt out his bank accounts and wallet and is broke now though after spending an ungodly amount on CC jars and boxes and boxes of CC's. But I'd say he's the most honest, plus he reviews cigars and talks about cigar brand history that I care about and smoke myself.


----------



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

ichett said:


> After the whole "Fundraiser" to buy a new motorcycle crap he pulled. I lost all respect for him.


That's what happens with alot of these guys that get popular on YouTube, they become e-beggars. Nothing more than a bum flying a sign or holding a cup asking for handouts.

One of the most notorious e-beggars on there now is this punk kid named cutlerylover. I used to watch some of his videos on knives until he really started with the e-begging thing. It's sickening really and alot of these guys start to post videos for the sole purpose and goal of being able to establish enough of a following where they can successfully do it. You'll notice that some people like cutlerylover do it kinda under the radar. There isn't a video that he does now where he doesn't complain about his financial problems, how he's so poor he can't afford anything and it's such a vomitous ploy to get all of these no balls having people to feel sorry for him and send him money. They send money and gifts, sadly many do. I don't understand it but it seems to be a whole new industry to be able to make an income in.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Like many others, I started watching him when I first started to smoke cigars seriously. I think he's good for what he is, which is a guy on the internet reviewing cigars. I think he does more good than bad, especially for newcomers to the hobby. Eventually, just like palettes change, people may look elsewhere for their insight. 

One prime example, for me personally, is that he absolutely trashed two of my daily cheapos, that I actually think are half decent...so I basically realized that we must have very different personal taste preferences. Knowing that, I'll still watch his reviews from time to time but I certainly would not let him influence me buying a cigar or not.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm only casually familiar with his work but will say while his cigar reviews never wowed me (is Anyone really worth watching smoke an entire cigar?), I found his accessory reviews (lighters, specifically), very informative. He has a good way/method of breaking things like that down and touching on features I would not think of but that are important. And lastly, while I can't help wonder why I should take advice on anything from a guy whose "set" consists of a lawn chair, two tiki torches and a shabby looking fence, I was impressed with how polite and attentive he was while interviewing the gal from La Sirena. Then again, I would have been, too. T.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not sure which is worse...his body of work or the fact there are indeed some who take it seriously?


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

If you can stand looking at him twitch and smoke, good on you! The only reviewer I have found to be unbiased and independent, and really good at communicating cigar flavors in words while pulling no punches is Katman Kohn. I've never gone wrong buying the smokes he likes.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

he has a good format for his review and they are easy to watch but after the whole fundraiser for a motorcycle thing i was rubbed the wrong way and than i saw his video on heart felt beads and that completly turned me off. i will still watch a review every now and than.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> (is Anyone really worth watching smoke an entire cigar?),.


No! This is why i hate video reviews. Some people assume they are more witty than they are and speaking off script for any length of time is a talent that most um, er, like, ya know wannabees don't posses.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

I enjoy watching his videos. And I like that he really does not give a rats arse what others think. He does what he does because he enjoys it. If you don't like his videos then don't watch. Why come on here and bash a fellow brother of the leaf? Cigar envy maybe???


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I enjoy watching his videos. And I like that he really does not give a rats arse what others think. He does what he does because he enjoys it. If you don't like his videos then don't watch. Why come on here and bash a fellow brother of the leaf? Cigar envy maybe???


He got bashed because of the motorcycle crowd source fundraising effort. Turned a lot of people off to the whole thing including myself. I believe people should not use the charity of cigar companies to fund someone's hobby. Not ethical IMO.

Personally, I prefer what cigar federation does with project mañana or smoke inn does with toys for tots.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I enjoy watching his videos. And I like that he really does not give a rats arse what others think. He does what he does because he enjoys it. If you don't like his videos then don't watch. Why come on here and bash a fellow brother of the leaf? Cigar envy maybe???


why is he ripping off fellow botl by getting free cigars and other things from companies and than charging people for rafle tickets so he can go buy a motorcycle? i dont think the cigar companies sent the cigars with them being used for this purpose


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

I didn't see anything about the "fundraiser" to buy a new motorcycle. That sounds lame. But I've watched some of his cigar review videos. I think they're pretty well done. Ultimately he's just another guy on the internet reviewing cigars. Take or leave what he says, and agree or disagree. I don't pick up some of the subtle flavors that he does. But I've found his description of a cigar's basic flavor profile to be quite accurate.


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

Brian's pretty up front that his videos are his opinions. He also does not hide the fact he gets samples to review and also makes money photographing cigars at times. We all have to eat.

He spends allot of time doing the videos for little if any remuneration. I do not always agree with his opinions but overall they have been helpful and better than average.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> I have taken to prefer "should you smoke this?" He gets most the info out in 60 seconds and is usually good for a chuckle or two.


Muuuuch more entertaining.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I watch his reviews every so often and take them for what they are...an opinion.

What I don't care for is when he rips on other reviewed for using words that he has "claimed" as his own...like "let's let this cigar warm up and see what develops"...I'm betting he didn't trademark that phrase but be but he's if someone else says it or something similar...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

like everything online take it with a grain of salt


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

ichett said:


> After the whole "Fundraiser" to buy a new motorcycle crap he pulled. I lost all respect for him.


^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^


----------



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

I appreciate the responses as that is what I was looking for, what others views on this guy and his reviews are. As far as bashing, that's not really what I was intending and I don't think that's what this thread has devolved into. Just people giving their opinions both positive and negative.

When you put yourself in the public light like he does and alot of other people do, you invite both negative and positive feedback, usually more of the former rather than the latter.

My reason for asking was I was watching his review on the Sancho Panza double maduro and it wasterse and overly negative which I thought was complete bulls#!t. Ok maybe not everyone, likes this cigar, but it's not that bad where you're going to ask for your money back. Cmon man! And then there was a video in the que thanking Gurkha for all the wonderful stuff they sent to him amd I just thought, wow this guy has no objectivity at all. Sorry Brian, but General Cigar doesn't feel the need to send you free boxes of cigars and other accessories in order to garner a good review from you so that all the smokers just getting into this will rush out and buy their products. They've done fine, more than fine for years without you and they'll continue to do fine long after you've gotten your motorcycle and have gone on to another hobby.


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Why on earth would one think that anyone would want to watch your video review of anything? Seems more narcissistic than anything else. Tiny Tim also springs to mind, or the guys who appear to be obvious losers that sit around and behave poorly while bashing cigars.


----------



## FishingFanatic (Sep 16, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> I will give him credit. He has a nice format and generally his reviews are good.
> 
> I however think he is a little long winded and I just don't have time for that anymore.and then some of his opinions are just a little out there and tend to come off a little bitchy. Bit he does put out solid info in a generally appealing format.
> 
> ...


Hit the the nail on the head


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow, pretty cold hearted thread here about a fellow BOTL. Over the past 5+ years Bryan has created hundreds of reviews across a wide spectrum of cigars, accessories, and even some good food recipes. He has also likely given away more cigars than most of you have bought in the past few years. Is he getting lots of free smokes and swag for his efforts, definitely. I also think his motorcycle lottery was a bit over the top ... but I commend him for being able to parlay some of his hobbies into a paying gig. It's not like he isn't putting forth lots of effort in return.

So instead of dog piling because you don't particularly like his reviews, his attitude toward people without a clue or that he takes action against people who ripoff his photos, perhaps you should just move along and change the channel. Maybe whine about stuff that matters. Perhaps study up on your local elections next month and kick out some of the worthless people we have in office. Or do you people even bother to vote?


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

GVH said:


> Why on earth would one think that anyone would want to watch your video review of anything? Seems more narcissistic than anything else. Tiny Tim also springs to mind, or the guys who appear to be obvious losers that sit around and behave poorly while bashing cigars.


Actually, if you look at the number of subscribers many of these people have on YouTube, it looks like people DO like to watch reviews. As I already said earlier in the thread, I've enjoyed Bryan's reviews. As for YouTube reviewers, I especially like the Ralfystuff Scotch reviews. I don't spend all day watching these things, but as a noob in both Scotch and cigars, these reviews can be helpful. For a longtime cigar smoker or Scotch drinker, maybe not so much.

You just have to remember that any review is nothing more than one individuals OPINION, and if you don't agree, don't watch it/change the "channel". It's sort of like the free market, if you don't like it...don't buy it.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

tedski said:


> Wow, pretty cold hearted thread here about a fellow BOTL. Over the past 5+ years Bryan has created hundreds of reviews across a wide spectrum of cigars, accessories, and even some good food recipes. He has also likely given away more cigars than most of you have bought in the past few years. Is he getting lots of free smokes and swag for his efforts, definitely. I also think his motorcycle lottery was a bit over the top ... but I commend him for being able to parlay some of his hobbies into a paying gig. It's not like he isn't putting forth lots of effort in return.
> 
> So instead of dog piling because you don't particularly like his reviews, his attitude toward people without a clue or that he takes action against people who ripoff his photos, perhaps you should just move along and change the channel. Maybe whine about stuff that matters. Perhaps study up on your local elections next month and kick out some of the worthless people we have in office. Or do you people even bother to vote?


This is a cigar forum. He's a cigar reviewer, we're just expressing our opinion in a cigar related topic.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I enjoy watching his videos. And I like that he really does not give a rats arse what others think. He does what he does because he enjoys it. If you don't like his videos then don't watch. Why come on here and bash a fellow brother of the leaf? Cigar envy maybe???


No one started a thread to bash him the OP asked mine, yours and others opinions we simply answered the question presented to us.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

tedski said:


> Wow, pretty cold hearted thread here about a fellow BOTL. Over the past 5+ years Bryan has created hundreds of reviews across a wide spectrum of cigars, accessories, and even some good food recipes. He has also likely given away more cigars than most of you have bought in the past few years. Is he getting lots of free smokes and swag for his efforts, definitely. I also think his motorcycle lottery was a bit over the top ... but I commend him for being able to parlay some of his hobbies into a paying gig. It's not like he isn't putting forth lots of effort in return.
> 
> So instead of dog piling because you don't particularly like his reviews, his attitude toward people without a clue or that he takes action against people who ripoff his photos, perhaps you should just move along and change the channel. Maybe whine about stuff that matters. Perhaps study up on your local elections next month and kick out some of the worthless people we have in office. Or do you people even bother to vote?


I don't have an opinion on the guy one way or another but once you move out of the hobby realm and into for profit, you are no longer just a BOTL. Any opinions of the product or service you provide are fair game.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> No one started a thread to bash him the OP asked mine, yours and others opinions we simply answered the question presented to us.


The first sentence "Does anybody take this guy seriously". Is that not a bash? Hey all I can say is Smoke what you like. Some brothers love Padron 1964's, I personally do not. Does that mean I should not be taken seriously? Probably by some....


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Some brothers love Padron 1964's, I personally do not. Does that mean I should not be taken seriously? Probably by some....


Don't like the 1964?!?! I love that stick! Nope, I can no longer take you seriously!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

If people spent as much time taking their own inventory as they spend taking others this would be a much better world.

As far as the cigarobsession guy? I couldn't care less. Seems like someone doing something he enjoys and apparently there are some who enjoy his efforts. 

What do you do with a whirling dervish? Let'em whirl.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Like I said earlier, he does more good than bad for the hobby, imo.

Countless hours reviewing, taping, editing and uploading his cigar reviews = Good.

Raising money to buy a motorcycle by raffling off cigars he received for free = not so good.

The first far outweighs the second, imo. And that's for the simple fact, had he wanted to, he could have raffled off those cigars and not told anyone why he was doing it. At least he was honest about it.

That being said, take him for what he is....which is _ONE_ guy on the internet reviewing cigars.....nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

Lots of experience here and I have none, but as a noob I'll make another mistake and comment here. I have not viewed a single video review here or anywhere else. I have read some reviews in some threads and particularly enjoyed one of the feral flying pig done by David. It made me want to try one, but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to fully appreciate it and don't intend to waste my money and possibly deprive someone else of the experience. ( I think it is limited in supply or production). I also enjoy looking at what others are burning every night on the "What did you smoke today" thread and always enjoy the picture posted by "cakeanddottle". Mike, I think his name is. I like peeking in his humidor in the background with envy. I try not to read other reviews of the sticks I intend to smoke next because I don't want bias my own impressions. To be fair I may not have all my cigars in perfect condition to give them a fair shake on the first impression and usually try to sample the same cigar more than once before crossing it off my list. 

I'm not sure any of this is directly related to the original post by Tony but I wanted to let you know his reviews would not influence this noob in any case.


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Sigaar said:


> Actually, if you look at the number of subscribers many of these people have on YouTube, it looks like people DO like to watch reviews. As I already said earlier in the thread, I've enjoyed Bryan's reviews. As for YouTube reviewers, I especially like the Ralfystuff Scotch reviews. I don't spend all day watching these things, but as a noob in both Scotch and cigars, these reviews can be helpful. For a longtime cigar smoker or Scotch drinker, maybe not so much.
> 
> You just have to remember that any review is nothing more than one individuals OPINION, and if you don't agree, don't watch it/change the "channel". It's sort of like the free market, if you don't like it...don't buy it.


Kind of like reading posts in cigar forums! LOL


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've watched a couple of his reviews and while I don't find them particularly compelling they aren't really bad either. As far as bashing well, if you're going to put yourself out there in cyberspace you'd better be prepared to take the bad with the good. It's kinda like we say in the umpiring trade, "if you're gonna believe 'em when they tell you you're good you gotta believe 'em when they tell you you're horseshit"


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> His reviews are useless and he has no palate. Newbie stuff, and you are much better off getting reviews from guys here that have good taste.
> Halfwheel, CA, and Stogie Guys do a pretty good job giving objective, qualified opinions.


I have never been quiet about not liking him. This is the best way I have seen it explained.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I vote. I have not watched the reviews of the person being discussed and therefore have no idea if he is good or bad. I have even less of an idea what this has to do with upcoming elections.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

I have always wondered how he can taste the flavors. I never see him exhale. I would never take a wine critic seriously if he hold his nose while tasting.


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

I find him to be rather entertaining. Whether he tastes barnyard with feral pig poop in the first third that matures to corn flakes and pepper at the finish means absolutely nothing to me. Every palate is different. I watch the reviews to get some ideas on new sticks to consider trying out based upon his review of quality construction, even burn, etc. Who cares how he thinks it tastes?

I don't find him to be smug, arrogant or douchey. I find him to be down to earth. He places his home address right on his website. Run a google street view and you will see that he isn't exactly rolling in clover from all the gifts thrown at him by cigar companies. The house matches the fence to a tee. I just wish he would maintain his yard a little bit better. I'm one of those golf course lawn kinda guys and his disheveled yard drives me nuts. 

Take his videos for what they are -- one guys opinion.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I get a kick out of his CC reviews. He's tries real hard to hate them.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Not familiar with the guy, but have read some of Katman's blog. Most of the reviews I've read have been on a google search that brought me to Puff. I got to reading some of the forums and decided to join, and that's a good thing! Well at least it was a good thing for me. Now y'all have to put up with me....


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

droy1958 said:


> Not familiar with the guy, but have read some of Katman's blog. Most of the reviews I've read have been on a google search that brought me to Puff. I got to reading some of the forums and decided to join, and that's a good thing! Well at least it was a good thing for me. Now y'all have to put up with me....


I do not dislike this guy and he smokes nice sticks, but every one of his reviews reads the same. "....by the one inch mark flavor bomb status was achieved......blah blah blah". Nothing useful there, but he does have good taste so if he reviews something and says it's great it's probably worth trying.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> I do not dislike this guy and he smokes nice sticks, but every one of his reviews reads the same. "....by the one inch mark flavor bomb status was achieved......blah blah blah". Nothing useful there, but he does have good taste so if he reviews something and says it's great it's probably worth trying.


Thanks...By the way, I liked your list of NC you enjoy. I've tried a couple of them and really enjoyed them and will try the others as I can...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I have watched his videos and find them very informative.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

gtechva said:


> I vote. I have not watched the reviews of the person being discussed and therefore have no idea if he is good or bad. I have even less of an idea what this has to do with upcoming elections.


EVERYTHING has to do with upcoming elections, and if there is ANY topic in which people are even semi-polarized on, then it MUST be because they come from separate ends of the political spectrum as well!

But seriously, @tedski, if you don't like the opinions of other BOTL which you should respect as individual opinions, then why don't *you* "change the channel" and move on?

I don't see how multiple responses from individuals answering in their own time is "dog-piling", nor do I understand why you would condemn the discussion of a *cigar* reviewer in a *cigar *forum while simultaneously changing the topic to something completely *non-cigar *related. I don't know where your disdain for your fellow BOTL came in, but it was likely somewhere between your first sentence where you state it as a credential for Bryan and less than 10 sentences later you rebuke every BOTL on here commenting as "you people".

Perhaps we should all take a moment to just


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I do respect different opinions but this thread seems to mainly be a slam against Bryan personally based on innuendo, disagreement with his cigar reviews or the way he does reviews. To me that goes against what cigar forums and BOTLs in general are about. I have no problem with people having different experiences than my own, but I don't knock them for it or think their review is suspect because the cigar was gifted. 

And for those that don't feel this thread was a personal slam, let's review some of the things posted:
"highly biased"
"smugly"
"reviews are extremely inaccurate" (I don't even know what that means - how can a personal opinion be inaccurate?)
"biggest doucher in the cigar industry"
"definite bias"
"reviews are useless and he has no palate"
"uptight attitude"
"bum flying a sign or holding a cup asking for a handout" 
"ripping off fellow BOTL" 
"narcissistic"

I don't agree with all of Bryan's reviews, but do think he deserves far more credit and respect than he's being given here. I see thousands of hours of cigar-related reviews, interviews, show tours, online herfs, industry news, contests, giveaways, etc. I saw no evidence presented of any review bias, request for handouts or ripoffs. (His motorcycle raffle was mentioned, but nobody was forced to buy tickets + he was totally upfront about what was being given away and how it was obtained.) To me he's brought far more education and entertainment to cigar smokers over the past 5 years than 99.9% of the people here, myself included. By the time I posted I was a bit angry about the thread ... so my OT suggestion was for all the naysayers to channel their negativity into something more worthwhile and constructive. (Voting)

My apologies about the general "you people" remark ... but based on election turnout over the past 4 decades, we normally have more than 40% of the people in this country who don't care who runs the government or what laws are put in place. But I'll bet many of those are the ones who complain the loudest. (Sorry about more OT.)

I'll move along to the other channel now ...


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll pile on here and say this.
Ive wathed his reviews
some are on pare with my opinion some are not.
if you dont like it dont watch it simple as that.
so lets not trash talk a guy who's not on here to defend himself he is a cigar lover and human need I say more. so lets expend that energy on somthing more useful. 

I'll add this if you don't like him join his site and at least bash him to his face.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I've just watched a half dozen of his reviews for the first time. Nothing that really chaps my caboose so far, but I'd rather be watching Nawlins and Green Bay play football...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> I'll pile on here and say this.
> Ive wathed his reviews
> some are on pare with my opinion some are not.
> if you dont like it dont watch it simple as that.
> ...


From what I hear you get banned for questioning and/or criticizing Brian to his face.

I don't have any deep dislike for the guy personally, but I am certainly not confused as to where the majority of people are coming from when they criticize.

As far as I know, Puff.com is free and open as well, so anybody can join up and give their side of the story right here... they just won't be collecting ad dollars for their time.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I make my decision to like or dislike a man by his actions that I have witnessed, not others. Let me tell you what kinda man he is. A year or more ago mr Glynn was up for some award as photographer of the year in the Tampa area. Good for him. Except that he mobilized all his " I wanna win the next whatever" cronies on the obsession site to go and vote him in. He won by a landslide. Do you guys think that was fair to the other people up for the award? He took the photography right out of the equation and turned it into a popularity contest.
Also to you people saying we shouldn't post our bad feelings about him. Hogwash, we were asked by a newbie who wanted information. I can like or dislike who I choose, and I don't have to defend it.
By my experience with him and his site it's mostly noobs that love him. Fellas with savy and time burning gravitate away. And he will not let you disagree or "slam" him on his site, your post will be deleted and you will be banned. He has even posted such when he posts on subjects that may give negative feedback.
These are my personal observations made during a 4 month period I hung around there. He has never said or done anything to me, I have no axe to grind.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

point taken. Brian Glynn if you do ban people with a different vantage point "shame on you".

I do understand where people are coming from. excellent point. I happen to like his tiki torches.


SeanTheEvans said:


> From what I hear you get banned for questioning and/or criticizing Brian to his face.
> 
> I don't have any deep dislike for the guy personally, but I am certainly not confused as to where the majority of people are coming from when they criticize.
> 
> As far as I know, Puff.com is free and open as well, so anybody can join up and give their side of the story right here... they just won't be collecting ad dollars for their time.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I just watched a few of his videos for the first time. Seemed pretty harmless to me. He seemed like a guy who enjoys cigars and has built enough of a following that manufacturer's send him cigars to review. I am not a review watcher, but do enjoy reading some of the reviews here on Puff. I don't feel compelled to watch more, they just don't interest me.

I don't know anything about the motorcycle stunt, but apparently it wasn't received well by many.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> I do not dislike this guy and he smokes nice sticks, but every one of his reviews reads the same. "....by the one inch mark flavor bomb status was achieved......blah blah blah". Nothing useful there, but he does have good taste so if he reviews something and says it's great it's probably worth trying.


I like his style, some don't, but the katmans palate is brilliant and if he likes a cigar, and you will know he does, try it. He is spot on. He has led me to many many fine burns.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

All I can say is I'm the man.

cigar obsession /2012/08/21/summer-contest-11-winners-and-ashtray-giveaway/


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> From what I hear you get banned for questioning and/or criticizing Brian to his face.


This is correct. Anyone who publicly posts opposition to anything he says is quickly banned from his site. As far as the suggestion that "our disdain for him is based on innuendo" well i would argue that there are plenty of examples to dispute that. Videos providing incorrect information about HF beads, humidor seasoning, treatment of those whose views are different from his, etc. is not innuendo. i will agree that the whole buy me a motorcycle ticked me off and is more of a moral compass issue than anything else. And the notion that i'm just jealous or a hater is silly. I have a garage full of motorcycles and don't need to stick-up vendors to get my next one. If you like the guy continue to watch his videos and I wont think any less of you, but please stop telling me and others that your viewpoint on him is correct and ours is not.


----------



## gunaholic (Sep 18, 2014)

When I first started smoking cigars, Bryan's site was great. Gave me lots of info and resources about the huge world of cigars. I think the cigar lottery was a fun gig that he did for the cigar community, but after it died, I think Bryan's site has slowly been dying too. There isn't near the activity on it, at least from the review side. He maybe puts up one review a week, usually less. Like many others the motorcycle raffle really turned me off.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

gunaholic said:


> When I first started smoking cigars, Bryan's site was great. Gave me lots of info and resources about the huge world of cigars. I think the cigar lottery was a fun gig that he did for the cigar community, but after it died, I think Bryan's site has slowly been dying too. There isn't near the activity on it, at least from the review side. He maybe puts up one review a week, usually less. Like many others the motorcycle raffle really turned me off.


He may be busy riding the new bike. I trust the reviews on this site more than a compensated reviewer of any site...


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

My two cents - I like the guy and have learned much from his reviews and videos. His site is very professionally done - he has obviously spent hundreds of hours on the site's content and for no cash compensation that I know of. If he gets free cigars, more power to him. I have seen many of his reviews that are negative about well respected sticks so he is not a total review whore as far as I can tell. I would trust a Brian Glynn review over Cigar Aficianado any day.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Bottom line is some people like him and some like to bash him.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pj201 said:


> I like his style, some don't, but the katmans palate is brilliant and if he likes a cigar, and you will know he does, try it. He is spot on. He has led me to many many fine burns.


The Katman's reviews can get a little laborious but I find my tastes align with him as well.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

gscottfuller said:


> My two cents - I like the guy and have learned much from his reviews and videos. His site is very professionally done - he has obviously spent hundreds of hours on the site's content and for no cash compensation that I know of. If he gets free cigars, more power to him. I have seen many of his reviews that are negative about well respected sticks so he is not a total review whore as far as I can tell. I would trust a Brian Glynn review over Cigar Aficianado any day.


Actually, do you know for a fact that there were no cash compensation. How do you know he's not making money off of youtube? He also sells shirts and cds on his site. Even if he didn't make any money, the monetary value of the items that he received is also a factor. Most of the cigars that he reviews are cigars that were sent to him and not one that he purchased. It would be incorrect to assume that everything that he's done, he's done for the sheer hobby of it.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

> I have taken to prefer "should you smoke this?" He gets most the info out in 60 seconds and is usually good for a chuckle or two.


I'm a big fan of his reviews. Short and to the point, and he smokes a pretty wide variety of sticks. And the clips he splices in there crack me up :lol:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sigaar said:


> Did you see the LiveLeak of the woman that dropped her drawers to take a leak on the NYC subway? Just stumbled on that last night...was crying I was laughing so hard. A total WTF?! moment for the poor people on that train.


I bet the police said "urine" trouble.....


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

maverickmage said:


> Actually, do you know for a fact that there were no cash compensation. How do you know he's not making money off of youtube? He also sells shirts and cds on his site. Even if he didn't make any money, the monetary value of the items that he received is also a factor. Most of the cigars that he reviews are cigars that were sent to him and not one that he purchased. It would be incorrect to assume that everything that he's done, he's done for the sheer hobby of it.


OH yeah... the Shirts was another thing. He got some free, a box full of shirts, for free from a viewer and he decided to sell them for pretty hefty price.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

He definitely makes money (cash) off what he does. He's a passionate man who loves cigars. Just like JD.:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:
As far as people liking to bash him... I guess it's kind of fun revealing the masquerade, but I don't openly hunt for opportunities to do it. 
Kind of like how if someone asks for my opinion on something, I'll give it-but I never just offer it to complete strangers like I am doing right now.:loco:


About them lawn chairs.... I'm interested in seeing where that really goesoke:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> This is correct. Anyone who publicly posts opposition to anything he says is quickly banned from his site. As far as the suggestion that "our disdain for him is based on innuendo" well i would argue that there are plenty of examples to dispute that. Videos providing incorrect information about HF beads, humidor seasoning, treatment of those whose views are different from his, etc. is not innuendo. i will agree that the whole buy me a motorcycle ticked me off and is more of a moral compass issue than anything else. And the notion that i'm just jealous or a hater is silly. I have a garage full of motorcycles and don't need to stick-up vendors to get my next one. If you like the guy continue to watch his videos and I wont think any less of you, but please stop telling me and others that your viewpoint on him is correct and ours is not.


I'm right there with you brother. I watched several of his review videos and thought to myself, what a stooge. Ive watched may reviews over the years of anything from cigars to consumer electronics and its always obvious to me when the review is biased. The ones of his I have watched (should say skipped through as I cant take much of his attempts at poetic cigar tasting) came across as biased to me. I joined his forum to leave a comment on a review he did on a padron 85th anny and when I went back to see what his reply was my IP had been banned.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

DbeatDano said:


> I'm a big fan of his reviews. Short and to the point, and he smokes a pretty wide variety of sticks. And the clips he splices in there crack me up :lol:


I'm surprised that guy doesn't get more views. Most of his reviews are in the 500-1000 view range, which is surprising. The reviews are actually very well made and entertaining.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's my new favorite lawn chair. it was made for the modern day cigar smoker. built in pillow, cigar accessory tray and reclines. uber comfy. 


SeanTheEvans said:


> He definitely makes money (cash) off what he does. He's a passionate man who loves cigars. Just like JD.:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:
> As far as people liking to bash him... I guess it's kind of fun revealing the masquerade, but I don't openly hunt for opportunities to do it.
> Kind of like how if someone asks for my opinion on something, I'll give it-but I never just offer it to complete strangers like I am doing right now.:loco:
> 
> About them lawn chairs.... I'm interested in seeing where that really goesoke:


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Based on the fact that this thread is now up to six pages long, it's obvious this guy is wildly popular and controversial. I'm going to have to check out some more of his cigar reviews. I think I like him more already!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Heath said:


> Here's my new favorite lawn chair. it was made for the modern day cigar smoker. built in pillow, cigar accessory tray and reclines. uber comfy.


That is sweet!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have literally never watched a video cigar review, so I saw a few from this guy and....yeah....I will continue to not watch video reviews.

Hope everyone is smoking good lately!


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Heath said:


> Here's my new favorite lawn chair. it was made for the modern day cigar smoker. built in pillow, cigar accessory tray and reclines. uber comfy.


I have one too! Best damn chair out there.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heath said:


> Here's my new favorite lawn chair. it was made for the modern day cigar smoker. built in pillow, cigar accessory tray and reclines. uber comfy.


 @Heath you just need the PBR and the stogie and you are set...


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't know about the accuracy of his reviews, but I don't know about the accuracy of *any* reviews. I will tell you that he definitely caused me to be more interested in cigars and learning than many other places and his style of talking about things is very natural and pretty polished for an amateur guy on Youtube. I thought his noobie information on cutting, lighting and smoking cigars was useful and his tips on tasting flavors were good as well. I wouldn't make a purchase decision based on one of his reviews but I enjoy watching them from time to time just to see what he has to say...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gentlemen, I have deleted a couple of posts, keep on subject.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

Heath said:


> Here's my new favorite lawn chair. it was made for the modern day cigar smoker. built in pillow, cigar accessory tray and reclines. uber comfy.


What chair is that? I need a new one.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

my wife picked it up at sams club. it reclines too. I have a hard time staying awake in it.


JCubed said:


> What chair is that? I need a new one.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I thought of a better way to say what I was thinking earlier, so here it is: I don't care much about how accurate his reviews are or if they are biased or not. What I do care about is whether he is consistent about it, in this case from what I've seen from him I would tend to say he is. As long as he is consistent it doesn't matter what he says, you can form your own opinions and use that as a baseline to make use of him regardless if you agree or disagree with his review. 

That's the key to reviews of any kind if you ask me. Cigars are obviously tougher than say TVs, but it's the same idea - do things one way repeatedly and use the same method of judging results. If you change methods then all previous results need to be redone as well.


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

For what it's worth, I like his reviews.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

I have not done a 60 Minutes investigation of how he makes or doesn't make money off the site. Don't really care as I enjoy his reviews and videos. For example, in his video about 'how to smoke a cigar' he talks about how to enhance the ability to taste the subtle flavors of a cigar. He talks about taking slow draws lasting a few seconds at a time but not too strong to over-heat the cherry. And, you need to breathe through your nose while you are drawing to allow your sinuses to participate in the taste experience. I tried that and was amazed that I could taste sweetness, the flavor of cream, almond extract and other things I had never tasted. Really changed the way I smoke cigars and the enjoyment I get from them. Credit to Brian G. for teaching me that.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I think its funny that so many are appalled and offended that he raised money to buy a motorcycle.
When this occurred, he stated up front what he was raising the money for. He didn't misrepresent anything.

If he would have started the fundraiser without telling everyone what it was for, and then bought the motorcycle when everyone thought the funds were for something else, there would be a legitimate gripe. But he told you up front. You don't want to contribute to that, then don't.
I actually like the guy's videos and I would certainly not contribute to him buying a motorcycle. That was my decision. But nothing was shady or misrepresented so there's really nothing to be mad at.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I enjoy the reviews. Do take him seriously? Only insofar as it's his opinion. I enjoy watching his technique. And I enjoy hearing his opinions of cigars I've already tried to see where my opinions match or differ. Plus, when I don't have time to smoke, I can enjoy someone else smoking...and best of all, I love his surrounds, especially in the dead of winter here in the Midwest...oh, to have tiki torches and high humidity on my back deck in January.


----------



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

On the record, I never mentioned anything about his fundraising for a motorcycle in my original thread. Honestly, I would have contributed even though I don't care for the guys attitude or his reviews. I believe he was selling off his stock that he knows he'll never get to. Hell, I don't care what someone does with the money as long as I'm getting what I want on my end.

I don't really know why people here are getting upset about him buying the motorcycle. Now if he was straight up e-begging like cutlerylover does ALL THE DAMN TIME, then I would take issue with it. But unless I'm wrong, I believe he was selling off his old stock and for rather cheap! How can you beat that, getting aged cigars for a great price? But it just goes to show you some people will take issue with anything! It's like these customers that you just can't please no matter how much you cater to their wants and needs. They've already got it in their heads before they even come to the sale that they're not satisfied and you could give them the moon and stars and they'd complain about something. That's just the way people are.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have no idea who you guys are talking about.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

7 pages...

Dear God, please make it stop!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

TonyAccardo said:


> On the record, I never mentioned anything about his fundraising for a motorcycle in my original thread. Honestly, I would have contributed even though I don't care for the guys attitude or his reviews. I believe he was selling off his stock that he knows he'll never get to. Hell, I don't care what someone does with the money as long as I'm getting what I want on my end.
> 
> I don't really know why people here are getting upset about him buying the motorcycle. Now if he was straight up e-begging like cutlerylover does ALL THE DAMN TIME, then I would take issue with it. But unless I'm wrong, I believe he was selling off his old stock and for rather cheap! How can you beat that, getting aged cigars for a great price? But it just goes to show you some people will take issue with anything! It's like these customers that you just can't please no matter how much you cater to their wants and needs. They've already got it in their heads before they even come to the sale that they're not satisfied and you could give them the moon and stars and they'd complain about something. That's just the way people are.


What are you talking about? He was auctioning off boxes he had manufacturers donate specifically for his motorcycle cause.

And I believe the number of reviews he puts out has decreased in frequency because he's now more vested in the motorcycle project.


----------



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> I have no idea who you guys are talking about.





zabhatton said:


> What are you talking about? He was auctioning off boxes he had manufacturers donate specifically for his motorcycle cause.
> 
> And I believe the number of reviews he puts out has decreased in frequency because he's now more vested in the motorcycle project.


I didn't know that. From one of his CO live shows he was talking about how he had sold most of his older stock off which I just connected to his raising money for a motorcycle.

I'm surprised cigar companies actually donated boxes to him just for the sole purpose of him buying a motorcycle. I honestly find that really hard to believe and would not be surprised if people are either misinterpreting the situation or trying to make him look bad for the sole purpose that they wish it was them in this position and they're not so they're going to cocksucker this guy to death on the forums or to anybody that will listen to them.

As stated, I don't really care for the guy but I'm also completely against people making more outta something than it actually is too which I see happen all the time on the net. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Internet as a whole brings out the worst characteristics of a person, no doubt about it.

If you say that's what it is, then ok.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

zabhatton said:


> What are you talking about? He was auctioning off boxes he had manufacturers donate specifically for his motorcycle cause.
> 
> And I believe the number of reviews he puts out has decreased in frequency because he's now more vested in the motorcycle project.


Yeah, I noticed right about then was when most of the CO Live stuff kinda fell off, which was the main reason I became interested in his site. It was nice being in a group chat situation with people in the business.

I don't see anyone making this out to be bigger than it really is. It's just that when 100 people all say the same thing, or something similar, it seems like there's a whole lotta hate towards one guy, but it's not. It's just 100 individual opinions that they're not fond of him or that they don't enjoy him.

Personally, I'm glad the internet is around for everyone to express their opinions. Who are we if we have no voice? Isn't that exactly why we all eventually joined Puff? To have a voice in a community? Seems to me sometimes that this place represents the best of what both the internet and humanity have to offer.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Colonel Mustard, Library, Candlestick?


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Yeah, I noticed right about then was when most of the CO Live stuff kinda fell off, which was the main reason I became interested in his site. It was nice being in a group chat situation with people in the business.
> 
> I don't see anyone making this out to be bigger than it really is. It's just that when 100 people all say the same thing, or something similar, it seems like there's a whole lotta hate towards one guy, but it's not. It's just 100 individual opinions that they're not fond of him or that they don't enjoy him.
> 
> Personally, I'm glad the internet is around for everyone to express their opinions. Who are we if we have no voice? Isn't that exactly why we all eventually joined Puff? To have a voice in a community? Seems to me sometimes that this place represents the best of what both the internet and humanity have to offer.


I just joined to pick up chicks..


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll chime in.. I don't have a problem with him. If I get a stick he's reviewed, I'll watch his vid before and after smoking it. It's been generally helpful, because I've historically been awful at pinpointing flavors. I don't think of him as "smug," he just seems mild-mannered and analytical. I don't know anything about his motorcycle vids because I only watch his cigar reviews, so I don't have an opinion on that. 

But usually if somebody can teach me some things, I'll watch their vids. I don't really care about personalities unless they're loud and obnoxious.


----------



## jasondebly (Nov 11, 2014)

Aithos said:


> I thought of a better way to say what I was thinking earlier, so here it is: I don't care much about how accurate his reviews are or if they are biased or not. What I do care about is whether he is consistent about it, in this case from what I've seen from him I would tend to say he is. As long as he is consistent it doesn't matter what he says, you can form your own opinions and use that as a baseline to make use of him regardless if you agree or disagree with his review.
> 
> That's the key to reviews of any kind if you ask me. Cigars are obviously tougher than say TVs, but it's the same idea - do things one way repeatedly and use the same method of judging results. If you change methods then all previous results need to be redone as well.


I think you have hit on an important point. Whether it is whisky, wine or cigars, it is worthwhile to find a reviewer or critic of those pursuits whose tastes accord with your own. I tend to like what Brian likes and thats why I tune in. Whereas say in regards to whisky, Jim Murray with his Whisky Bible book that trumpets the best whiskies each year is a total miss. So, I ignore Jim Murray and go with someone else.

From my perspective, Brian Glynn isn't hurting anyone and he is presenting reviews which are helpful to some, so he is doing his part in a free and democratic society. I can understand someone not liking his reviews, but to attack the guy is a bit below the belt.


----------



## jasondebly (Nov 11, 2014)

I must say that the best videos were made by Al Remp for Thompson Cigar. I liked his straight forward style. He hasn't made any in a couple of years. I hope his health is ok. Anybody know?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

thread power provided by duracell it keeps going and going and going


----------



## capnpfff-cl (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought it was Energizer that keeps going and going. lol


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

jasondebly said:


> I think you have hit on an important point. Whether it is whisky, wine or cigars, it is worthwhile to find a reviewer or critic of those pursuits whose tastes accord with your own. I tend to like what Brian likes and thats why I tune in. Whereas say in regards to whisky, Jim Murray with his Whisky Bible book that trumpets the best whiskies each year is a total miss. So, I ignore Jim Murray and go with someone else.
> 
> From my perspective, Brian Glynn isn't hurting anyone and he is presenting reviews which are helpful to some, so he is doing his part in a free and democratic society. I can understand someone not liking his reviews, but to attack the guy is a bit below the belt.


I wasn't even saying that you need to find a reviewer that lines up with your tastes...

You just need to find a reviewer that is consistent with their reviews and know how your opinions relate to theirs. Two examples, again using Mr Glynn:

1) You like medium-full taste and low strength, he likes medium-full taste and low strength, you like Padron, he likes Padron. You smoke a few cigars he's done reviews on and liked and you like them. Now it's pretty safe to say that if he likes something you probably will too and you can use that to avoid buying cigars you don't like at least somewhat by not trying sticks he dislikes.

2) You like full strength and simple profiles, he likes low strength and complex profiles/transitions. You hate Padron, he likes Padron. You smoke a few cigars he's liked and you hated them. Now it's a pretty safe bet that your tastes run counter to his and you can ALSO use him to avoid buying cigars you aren't likely to like. In this case you just buy what he dislikes and don't buy what he raves about.

Either way you can watch his reviews, enjoy them and base (at least a little) what you buy on him. You just need to understand his preferences, your preferences and be able to cut through the typical "reviews-likes-everything" to detect his actual rating scale. If he's pretty meh about something - it's awful. If he likes it - it's meh, if he thinks it's good - worth trying, if it's the best thing since sliced bread - buy immediately. That's your general reviews scale


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've only watched a couple of his video reviews... or anybody else's, for that matter. I figure if I've got time to watch someone smoke a cigar I've got time to smoke it myself and make my own determination. But, I understand that a lot of people like 'em. No harm, no foul... whether you do or don't.

As for palates (not "pallets" @sucks*), if the guy has an average palate like the rest of us, who cares?* Why do I need to know what someone _thinks_ they can taste in a cigar if I never will?

Anyway, I'm neutral on cigarobsession (and other gurus)... but definitely not appreciating trolls registering just to do a smear job on him.*

Edit: *see @StogieNinja's post below


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Watching his videos actually sparked my interest in cigars. He was just a random cigar video I pulled up and watching how much he enjoyed them got me wanting to start. I never subscribed to him nor donated anything to any of his causes. 

He seemed to be fair on the reviews that I've watched and I even get small hints of the same flavors he gets... might be more of a placebo effect. I've seen these same complaints before but why waste your own time and effort posting about it? Just avoid his channel.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Guys, I just deleted the offending post and cleaned up the thread. Instead of responding to trolls, please just report the post and move on. Thanks.*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


> *Guys, I just deleted the offending post and cleaned up the thread. Instead of responding to trolls, please just report the post and move on. Thanks.*


:clap2::vs_clap::clap2::vs_clap::clap2::vs_clap:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> *Guys, I just deleted the offending post and cleaned up the thread. Instead of responding to trolls, please just report the post and move on. Thanks.*


If I knew the difference between a troll and just somebody being a douche. I'd feel better reporting it. But since someone just told me what a troll was a couple months ago, I leave the judgment to the better informed.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> If I knew the difference between a troll and just somebody being a douche. I'd feel better reporting it. But since someone just told me what a troll was a couple months ago, I leave the judgment to the better informed.


lol. Actually, from what I can tell you seem to have fairly sound judgement.

We'd much prefer something was reported and let it go than have something go unreported that we would have preferred to deal with quickly.


----------

